# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation

## Michèle 83

Bonjour, je mappelle Michèle, bientôt 64 ans et retraitée. Jhabite depuis 3 ans dans le Var. Jai adopté 2 femelles teckel naines par le biais dune association. Le 31 mai, ma petite mère de presque 15 ans est partie rejoindre les anges. 8 ans damour. Elle avait 7 ans et était réformée délevage quand je lai adoptée. Ma seconde teckel de 11 ans 1/2 supporte très mal le départ de sa meilleure amie. Si le destin met sur notre route une petite teckel qui cherche une nouvelle maman et une nouvelle meilleure amie, nous laccueillerons avec joie.

----------


## monloulou

::  Bienvenue Michèle
Désolée pour votre louloute, près de 15 ans un bel âge. 
N'hésitez pas à parcourir la rubrique Adoption Chien, vous trouverez sûrement un compagnon (teckel ou autre tellement il y en a) pour votre fifille et vous ferez un(e) heureux(se).Vous pouvez aussi créer un post dans Recherche/Demande, certains membres ici vous feront des propositions  ::

----------

